# Bay Horse Portrait *watercolor*



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

A bay horse head portrait. I do take commisions 
if you want a portrait done of your horse if interested.
Just let me know.  










Whatcha' think?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Cute ^^


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! That's so cute! I love it! Would you mind doing one of:

A dark bay (dark brown) horse with a white star and black mane?
Thanks!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Wow! That's so cute! I love it! Would you mind doing one of:
> 
> A dark bay (dark brown) horse with a white star and black mane?
> Thanks!


Sure, do you have a photo reference how 
you want the painting to look?


----------



## El Gato (Aug 21, 2007)

That is beautiful! 

Pat yourself on the shoulder...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well done, I like the choice of colors


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is very nice!!!  Great work.


----------

